# Look who came to visit!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Steffi and Mollee, probably the last time before she has the baby.

*Jack loving Steffi*








*Sadie and Mollee*








*Sadie showing off*
























*Come on Jack, let's fight*
















*Ok, guys I had enough*





























 



It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

All the doggies look so beautiful & happy!

Sadie is so sleek and black... oh my.... what a looker!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Look at the size of Sadie's paws!!! She's going to be a big girl!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I love Basset hounds!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pics  They all look great!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute pictures of your crew. They all look like big loves. Sadie looks like a gorgeous addition.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a good looking group! that Sadie is such a cutie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I love Basset hounds!!!!!


Don't know if you would love this one, first thing she did was poop on my bed, Steffi had a horrible time house breaking her. She 10 month old now, but she is cute, couldn't help to laugh






















 



It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad your daughter got to come up one last trip..the dogs looked like they had a good time....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Look at the size of Sadie's paws!!! She's going to be a big girl!


I hope, been trying to fatten her up a little, she was so skinny when I got her. She gained about about 6 pounds






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone enjoyed the visit home to mom and granny. Molly is adorable and love the ones of her and Jack. I bet you were so happy to see her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Looks like everyone enjoyed the visit home to mom and granny. Molly is adorable and love the ones of her and Jack. I bet you were so happy to see her.


Oh yes, next time will probably be in the hospital getting a precious baby girl. Can't wait






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What beautiful pictures.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

They look so happy to see her!!  I hope she delivers a HEALTHY baby! 

(Not to be rude...just maybe a nail clipping on Mollee would help? They look awfully long...just a happy suggestion...sorry, I'm kinda picky about nails...especially Maddies!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> They look so happy to see her!!  I hope she delivers a HEALTHY baby!
> 
> (Not to be rude...just maybe a nail clipping on Mollee would help? They look awfully long...just a happy suggestion...sorry, I'm kinda picky about nails...especially Maddies!)


LOL, I thought the same thing, but if you look real close that's about all you can clip without getting them to bleed. 





















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What about a dremel? is it possible for you to get a close up of it? It's kinda hard to tell...LOL!!


----------

